# Two recent kills!



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello ssf friends!!
Here are two recent kills, one using the R10 and m8 nuts and the other with a homemade catty and 11 mm lead which is about 30m away, nice shot for my skills!

Cheers and good hunts


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks tasty  Nice shooting, friend!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Both good shots! At 30 meters, I would not even shoot!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks guys! I also wouldn´t normaly shot at 30m but I´m using fast bands and relatevly heavy ammo, and the doves are not realy big so I know that if I can put a shot into the breast area I will drop her!


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

99 feet.... Thats a looooooong shot to take. Nice shooting brother

Draw steady - shoot straight


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm with Charles though, 15m and id probably not waste time

Draw steady - shoot straight


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks allot Mr-W!!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Mr-W said:


> 99 feet.... Thats a looooooong shot to take. Nice shooting brother
> Draw steady - shoot straight


Where I live 30 yds is the close norm, a 20 yard shot is close, that is a shot you must make !

wll


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

A 30m kill, very impressive. Some good eating there too.


----------

